# Replacement window Burstner A Claas



## 100830 (Sep 3, 2006)

On our return home this mornind in the heavy winds, the window
above the hob decided to launch itself into the middle of the english
( wife forgot to close it!!!!) can anybody tell me where I can find a replacement 

Cheers 


Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Sorry to read this, easily done and we learn by experience, shame it has to be a costly learning curve though.

You could contact Burstner direct, at least find a dealer, check the link below.
http://www.burstner.co.uk/

I do know of this company that will replace the window. I'm fairly sure however, they require the original as a template to make it. Might be worth a call to them all the same.

http://www.motorhomewindows.co.uk/

MHS…Rob


----------

